# Rent cheque bounced. What to do



## rk2oz (Apr 6, 2015)

I have an apartment and rented out. Now the new tenant's 2nd cheque is bounced. 

When i called him he said he had a medical problem and visited his country and asked for 2-3 days extension. I told him to call me once the fund is ready. Now its almost 3 weeks and he is silent. When i called & whats app him no response.. 

Pls advise how to deal with this ?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I would follow the terms of your contract, contact him by whatsapp (so you know he has received the message) if he doesn't have whatsapp then email. 

The contract will probably say you have the right to enter the property to claim the money or something to that effect but just copy and paste what it says then if he doesn't respond tell him you will be taking action and give him notice that you are going round.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Tell him you are going to the police.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Assuming that the tenant knew the date you were going to present the check , and considering the 3 days grace you gave him, I would let him know you are going to the police in 48 hours . If in 48 hours you are not contacted ( and paid) then yes file with the police. 

You have to assume that if he was planning to pay the money would have been in the bank. He knew the rent was due. If he was short a bit he could have contacted you before the date , offered you what he had, and then presented a new check for X days from now plus fees .


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I would try to contact them, although threatening with police can give them advanced notice in case they want to flee.

Easier just to make a police case if you're worried, he'll get a phone call and will have to pay or have his passport held (if it's a large enough amount he'll be held in remand until amount is paid). It's probably one of the most straightforward things to do in a police station and the only thing that will be responded to.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you live here, have you thought about knocking on the door? Use someone else's phone to call? Most rental agreements now include financial clauses to cover bounced cheques, late payments, etc. They're quite steep penalties too!


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

File the police case. You gave him a chance to make it right with you and he's just feeding you lies and evasions. A police case will make him cough up the cash otherwise he'll just keep ignoring you.


----------



## rk2oz (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi All, thanks for the support and inputs. Actually I knocked his door and found he was really sick(now recoverred). 
And he asked me 3 days and gave the money and collected his cheque.

However if he informed me earlier, we should have mutually agreed for the extension. 

Happy X mas and Newyear to All..

One again thanks for the support...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rk2oz said:


> Hi All, thanks for the support and inputs. Actually I knocked his door and found he was really sick(now recoverred). And he asked me 3 days and gave the money and collected his cheque. However if he informed me earlier, we should have mutually agreed for the extension. Happy X mas and Newyear to All.. One again thanks for the support...


I do love it when I'm right hahaha....


----------

